# Meat Season



## dacdots (Oct 10, 2005)

Well the meat season here in WV is upon us.I've got two beefs ordered for slaughter and am looking for a hog to work up soon.Cureing and smoking of the hams and bacons is one of my faveriote times of the year.The big smoker will be going for days as I usually do mine and more for the others.Great satisfacition is had throughout the winter as reports of consuming wonderfull meals of meats I prepare for my family and friends.Various styles of sausages will be stuffed and processed for everyones enjoyment.Wild game seasons are already opening up from which I take lots of meat for different styles of processing.Squirrel,rabbit,game birds,and deer provide fodder for jerky,grinding,and smoking.I invite anyone with comments,advise,recipes,or any thoughts on this happy time of harvest to join in and hear from you.Thanks,David


----------



## monty (Oct 10, 2005)

David, this is my favorite time of year also! I am fortunate to be able to hunt the land I live on and own. Here are a few sites to visit for some recipes.

www.thesportingchef.com
www.justgamerecipes.com
http://www.southernfood.about.com/li...ck/blcpidx.htm

None really deal with smoking as such, the last one is strictly crockpot cooking. But there are recipes for rubs, seasonings, sides and all sorts of ideas we can use!

Nothing can compare with the natural harvest opportunity provided us. Again I count my blessings here!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2005)

15 years ago I used to really HATE this time of year.  Folks would be wanting us to slaughter & process their livestock, hunters would want us to process their game. We would work 17-18 hour days from the middle of Sept. to the end of Nov. with all the hunts that happen at this time of year. Both of the smokehouses would be going 24/7. Now that I'm no longer actively engaged in meat cutting, I look forward to some of the hunts. . .if not to hunt then to provide some good grub for those that do.

Best of the hunting season to the both of you!


----------



## monty (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the good wishes, Dutch! I truly understand your comments. I have always processed my own wild game and have had to turn away others for lack of time. Only recently have become interested in smoke cooking. I do usually send a couple of hogs to a butcher every year. But I have always done my own game, lamb and turkeys.
Happy Harvest!
Monty


----------



## goat (Oct 27, 2005)

Gun season starts here next weekend.  I have a son who is still in college.  Even though he is coaching the Meats team and working in the meats lab, it takes lots of groceries.  I try to keep him supplied in deer meat, sausage, pork loins, ground meat, jerky, etc.

We have an endless supply of ferel hogs here and I end up with plenty of deer to process.  There are deer on my place and I have a friend who is further west and according to the Texas Parks and Wildlife, they need to harvest 300 does off that ranch this year.  We took 13 two weeks ago and gave all but 2 away.

goat


----------



## Dutch (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep, it's hunting season here too, looks like it time to butter-up the father-in-law and help him make room in his freezer by taking some of last years stuff!! :D


----------



## goat (Oct 27, 2005)

I just sent mine some of last years stuff so that I could defrost that freezer. :lol: 

goat


----------



## Dutch (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice avatar goat.  It works.  :)


----------



## goat (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks.

goat


----------

